#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Highlight Numbers in word from another Word List

## vish2025

Hi,

I Have a document that needs to check against a numders list contained in another document. If the document being checked contains one of the numbers in the list, then the numders should highlight in different colur in both document. 

the numders will be like . 12.1.2.4, 1.2.4...etc

The numders list not so large, on the order of max 100 words, and  so wondering what the best way to do this is.

Can Anyone help me with macro for word doc can be used...

Thanks,
Vish :Smilie:

----------

